# How Common are 6-Speeds?



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

I'm looking to buy an Allroad for my next car, and I'm probably looking for a 2001 or 2002 2.7T. I was wondering how common the 6-speed cars were, as that is my preference.


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: How Common are 6-Speeds? (Ravin' VR6)*

Ravin-
They're out there. Check some of the dot-com sites for used cars and ask your question at http://www.audiworld.com. There's an allroad forum there and it is a lot more active than this one. 
Good luck!


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: How Common are 6-Speeds? (BeechSierra)*

Thanks, there is a lot more info over there.


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: How Common are 6-Speeds? (Ravin' VR6)*

unfortunetly, this one seems to be non existent.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: How Common are 6-Speeds? (Ravin' VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ravin’ VR6* »_ I was wondering how common the 6-speed cars were, as that is my preference.


you _can_ find them.. i wouldnt say they're common tho.. they usually get picked up pretty quick when you see them on ebay/etc. 

_Quote, originally posted by *nicholi57* »_unfortunetly, this one seems to be non existent.

yeah.. it is for some reason.. check out audiworld.. great guys there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

Plenty of 6 speeds on E-bay. its great to row your own with blowers pushing you ahead.


----------

